# Which LED strip should i use for lighting a room + related QUESTIONS



## pilgrim47 (May 7, 2015)

1-which one should i go for, rigid strip or flexi strip 

2-heard that smd 2835 ,smd 7020 ,smd 5730 , smd 5630 , smd 8520 these are the brightest. which one should i choose to luminate the rooms with a newspaper readable light for normal eyes. howmuch lumens should be there for each chips for effective lighting (say for a 150 sq ft room & 1 metre strip is used with 72 chips )

3-howmuch is the life of LED strips

4-can LED strips substitude to LED Tubelight?

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE VALUABLE TIME SPENT, HOPE AS MANY INFORMATIVE REPLIES. :twothumbs:help:


----------



## mds82 (May 8, 2015)

just a thought, but take a look at this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?399335-Master-Bedroom-new-lighting-project


----------



## xfoxx (Jun 8, 2015)

pilgrim47 said:


> 1-which one should i go for, rigid strip or flexi strip
> 
> 2-heard that smd 2835 ,smd 7020 ,smd 5730 , smd 5630 , smd 8520 these are the brightest. which one should i choose to luminate the rooms with a newspaper readable light for normal eyes. howmuch lumens should be there for each chips for effective lighting (say for a 150 sq ft room & 1 metre strip is used with 72 chips )
> 
> ...



if u use LED strips use in bedroom,recommend use the warmwhite LED strips
if other place,can use the white LED strips.i think use 5050 LED strips enough.
60pcs 5050 SMD LEDs per meter and IP20 waterproof,back with 3M tape,easy install and use
if you need longer lifespan,we recommend select the supplier that provide warranty more than 1year,important..


----------



## SemiMan (Jun 9, 2015)

xfoxx said:


> if u use LED strips use in bedroom,recommend use the warmwhite LED strips
> if other place,can use the white LED strips.i think use 5050 LED strips enough.
> 60pcs 5050 SMD LEDs per meter and IP20 waterproof,back with 3M tape,easy install and use
> if you need longer lifespan,we recommend select the supplier that provide warranty more than 1year,important..



Are you offering 5050 as that is all that you sell other than 2835?

60 pieces 5050 .... how many lumens would that be? ....... could be way too much per meter for a bedroom. What is your justification?


----------



## xfoxx (Jun 10, 2015)

SemiMan said:


> Are you offering 5050 as that is all that you sell other than 2835?
> 
> 60 pieces 5050 .... how many lumens would that be? ....... could be way too much per meter for a bedroom. What is your justification?



add one LED dimmer,adjust brightness....


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 10, 2015)

pilgrim47 said:


> 1-which one should i go for, rigid strip or flexi strip
> 
> 2-heard that smd 2835 ,smd 7020 ,smd 5730 , smd 5630 , smd 8520 these are the brightest. which one should i choose to luminate the rooms with a newspaper readable light for normal eyes. howmuch lumens should be there for each chips for effective lighting (say for a 150 sq ft room & 1 metre strip is used with 72 chips )
> 
> ...



how long do you want your light to last before degrading and loosing 2\3 or 3\4 of brightness?

read this http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?365587-Recent-LED-Strip-Comparisons


----------

